
Elixir Cross Referencer: new way to browse kernel sources - tryp
http://free-electrons.com/blog/elixir/
======
tryp
As a longtime browser of cross-referenced source generated by LXR [0] I found
this article on their new implementation of the backend interesting.

[0] [http://elixir.free-electrons.com/linux/latest/source](http://elixir.free-
electrons.com/linux/latest/source)

